# what wattage bulb in a 2ft high terrarium



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello all I've got a 2ft high exo that I'm going to use for darts..been looking online a found a bunch of 6500k bulbs e27 fitting..was wondering what would be ideal foe the plants???

Cheers


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

Anything that is marketed as "daylight" will be fine, but compact bulbs are far from the best that you could give your plants. Lots of people use them and have good results. There is also the old debate as to whether you need uvb for the frogs too which would mean two bulbs. Do your research on the uvb and make your own mind up. Most people use fluorescent bulbs (the tube ones you see in fish tanks) with a reflector. I could be wrong bu i think compacts also give off more heat, But I am assuming the exo already comes with the canopy ready for a compact so if you dont want to upgrade then i would suggest any of the exo terra daylights. 
Exo Terra Sun Glo Neodymium Daylight Lamp 60W - The Surrey Pet Store

though that link does talk about heat. Someone that uses these bulbs might come along and tell you what they use.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooh not the old uv debate ...I don't mind using strip lights I would of done it but I have 3 vivs 3 different sizes and already have the compact tops so I thought there might be a way to use them..


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The problem you will have with compacts is that compared to T5HOs they're not that bright, and so in a 2 foot high viv tend to struggle to punch down to the lower levels of the viv in my exeperience. Heck in my experience they struggle to light the floor of a 40cm deep viv to any real degree. lol

Ade


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

What height are your tanks? You dont have to use a canopy if there is a reasonable similarity between them. You could do a set up like this.

http://www.arcadia-uk.info/userfiles/led_controller(1).jpg

You buy the controller which has leads connected to each end for the bulb. You then use the shelf above or build a little wooden support and screw the bulb to the underneath. If you buy the tube t5's with a reflector even if one tank is a little lower it will still reach where you want it to.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's an Eco-Aqua LED, but yeah that's the method I use with T5HO tubes, and a good quality reflector. If you use something like the D-D Razorlight reflectors you can just sit it on the top of the viv:-










The problem is, the shortest T5HOs are 60cm long, so if your viv is 40-45cm wide you end up with a small overhang.

Ade


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Arcadia do a T5 45cm light unit now Ade, I was a bit sceptical at first as it doesn't look like a traditional T5 bulb but its just as good and gives my 45x45x60 exo terra enough light for my Gold Dust geckos.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers for that ..the bulbs are no good then ...right I'll get a 3ft tube to cover the exos ones a 45 high the others a 60


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah I sawthose light units yesterday


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

yes we now have the 24w T5 powercompact. It is HO-T5 but in a four pin compact design.

there are 2 varients. the D3+ 12% which we call the D3+UVFLOOD and the ParrotPro.

the ParrotPro is very useful in applications like this. The fitting is identical in eveyway to the UVFLOOD it just has a different lamp.

The lamp itself is 6.500k full spectrum + 2.4% UVB and 30% UVA.

it is IP67 totally waterproof and flicker free.

The whole fitting is just over 30cms long and lights a emission zone of 40-50cms as a footprint at 30-40cms from the fitting.

im happy to answer any further question if required.

here is a link anyway UV Flood Lamp | Arcadia Aquatic


John,




bash_on_recce said:


> Arcadia do a T5 45cm light unit now Ade, I was a bit sceptical at first as it doesn't look like a traditional T5 bulb but its just as good and gives my 45x45x60 exo terra enough light for my Gold Dust geckos.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's a PLL like I said in the other lighting thread right by this one lol. A T5HO that twists back on itself to make it a single ended bulb. It's the same kind of bulb as sold by Osram as a Dulux and as PL-L by Philips. I mentioned it in the other thread that specificly asked for a smaller canopy. 

The good thing about PL-L is it lets you get more wattage in a smaller space. The bad thing is that thanks to the design of the bulb you get a phenomenon known as restrike, which causes the bulb to generate more heat than a traditional linear T5HO tube.

As I mentioned in the other thread, I had the good fortune to get to see one of the Arcadia PL-L canopies before the last BAKS meetings as Arcadia Reptile (via John) donated one as a prize for the free prize draw at the meeting. Very nice units.

I tend to use linears though, as the number of vivs I have I have to cut costs wherever I can. lol Quite a few of the tubes I use though are Arcadia ones. Arcadia and ZooMed make some of the best T5HO tubes I've tested.

Ade


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

So you would suggest my best bet for going over two 60 long tanks would be just a twin Arcadia controller with two reflectors and a 1150mm / 46" freshwater and a 46" t5 6% uvb, screwed above then Ade?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It's what I would do yeah, it's the most cost effective solution with the best bang for your buck.

Ade


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Think the long tube over the 2 vivs is the way forward then..ooh ade just your in wolvo ..where about in wolvo you from???


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> It's what I would do yeah, it's the most cost effective solution with the best bang for your buck.
> 
> Ade


Ade the amount of vivs you have nothing is cost effective!:lol2:

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

jambo1984 said:


> Think the long tube over the 2 vivs is the way forward then..ooh ade just your in wolvo ..where about in wolvo you from???


The Scotlands end bud. Not the nicest part, but a darn sight nicer than where we lived in Stafford. I'm guessing you are wanting to come have a look at my vivs? If so drop me a PM and we'll see what we can sort. 



fatlad69 said:


> Ade the amount of vivs you have nothing is cost effective!:lol2:
> 
> Adam


Yeah, you probably have a point there....:lol2:

Ade


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

The Scotland's lovely part of wolves ..I'll take you up on that offer mate if you don't mind..I'm only in dudley so I'm not that far away


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

jambo1984 said:


> The Scotland's lovely part of wolves ..I'll take you up on that offer mate if you don't mind..I'm only in dudley so I'm not that far away


Another local lad! You will have to make sure you come to the BAKS meet in September it's only in Cannock.

Adam


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh yeah it ain't that far away then ..I should have my set ups done by then ..I've already got a full set up just needs frogs I ain't taking the plunge till I'm happy I know enough


----------



## planetse (May 1, 2013)

Only down side with T5’s is binning them after 6-9 month of use. 
One of the many reasons why people that keep aquariums are moving away from them.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

planetse said:


> Only down side with T5’s is binning them after 6-9 month of use.
> One of the many reasons why people that keep aquariums are moving away from them.


Only if like a muppet you buy hobby tubes and follow the instructions on the pack. Or are you talking about UV? If talking about UV tubes you're looking at that with ANY UV emitting bulb.

T5s though I bin them when either I start noticing they look dim, they blow or my plants start looking rough, whichever comes first, and often is after about 3 years. :lol2:

As to people keeping aquariums moving away from them, where on earth did you get that idea from? It certainly is a funny one. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## planetse (May 1, 2013)

Wolfenrook said:


> Only if like a muppet you buy hobby tubes and follow the instructions on the pack. Or are you talking about UV? If talking about UV tubes you're looking at that with ANY UV emitting bulb.
> 
> T5s though I bin them when either I start noticing they look dim, they blow or my plants start looking rough, whichever comes first, and often is after about 3 years. :lol2:
> 
> ...


I bow down :notworthy: to your obvious better knowledge in the topic. Testing these units for a living and designing LED arrays for both tropical fresh water and marine keepers, along with the hydroponic industry, I don’t know my Luminous flux Φv from my Radiant flux Φe :yeahright: 

Would you like a break down of Iv candela (= lm/sr) over a nine month period of a typical use? T5's only have a typical nine month full luminous coefficient usable life un-cooled up to 12 month when fan cooled.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

My 20 years of using flourescents, many of which were T5HOs for the last 8 years, clearly trumped by some guy who thinks he knows it all.

As to LED arrays made for the hobby, so far they last me about 12 months before they break and need replacing... Good comparison that, I think you should do more testing and less talking rubbish.

Regards


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

*excuse the dash of blood*


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://youtu.be/YNHiYyW2SzQ


----------



## planetse (May 1, 2013)

Wolfenrook said:


> My 20 years of using flourescents, many of which were T5HOs for the last 8 years, clearly trumped by some guy who thinks he knows it all.
> 
> As to LED arrays made for the hobby, so far they last me about 12 months before they break and need replacing... Good comparison that, I think you should do more testing and less talking rubbish.
> 
> Regards


Every forum has one, so you’re this forums are you…… Stick with what you think in your little head is right. Your actions prove how little you really understand about lighting.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

planetse said:


> Every forum has one, so you’re this forums are you…… Stick with what you think in your little head is right. Your actions prove how little you really understand about lighting. image


Its a shame, the amphibian section is probably the most well behaved section....until people like you stumble in with your smarmy attitude. You're not from the snake section by any chance are you? :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

bash_on_recce said:


> Its a shame, the amphibian section is probably the most well behaved section....until people like you stumble in with your smarmy attitude. You're not from the snake section by any chance are you? :whistling2:


Give him some credit bud, that is one of the most amusing replies I've had so far when discussing lighting. For all the wrong reasons.:lol2:

Just wondering, John would you like to enter into this discussion? Oh and perhaps the countless hobbyists who like me are happily using T5HO lamps for over 2 years without problems. 

I'd love to know what company you claim to work for planetse, I like to avoid companies that never listen to those actually using the products they manufacture. That's one of the reasons I use Arcadia and Repashy products, they actually listen rather than telling hobbyists that they know better.

Ade


----------

